# Passport renewal



## Geordielass (May 30, 2009)

My husband is flying out for interviews on 13th Feb and hopefully staying on if he can start a job soon after. His passport runs out May 2013 and is not sure if he should renew it now before he flies to NZ. Will this have any affect on how long he may get his WTR visa or any other problems. He has an appointment at the passport office tomorrow if need be. Any input would be helpful.
Thanks


----------

